# An RDA For Vaping ...... Wow .... just WOW!!!



## KZOR (12/2/20)

All i can say is grab one as soon as you see one at a local vendor.
I bought mine from Jake Kritzinger from Throat Punch.
RDA fans ........ a flavor extravaganza awaits you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)

Looks nice if used as a lower wattage dual coil flavour RDA but looking at how close the airflow will be to the coils and how it's channelled i imagine if upping the wattage the sleeve will get extremely hot and flavour won't be great, but that's just from looking at the pics and past experience, i could be completely wrong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/2/20)

Does this RDA have a name or am I missing something?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)

Adephi said:


> Does this RDA have a name or am I missing something?


An RDA For Vaping!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)

Timwis said:


> An RDA For Vaping!


By Coilturd, US company but made in China!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)

KZOR said:


> All i can say is grab one as soon as you see one at a local vendor.
> I bought mine from Jake Kritzinger from Throat Punch.
> RDA fans ........ a flavor extravaganza awaits you.
> 
> ...


Also any RDA i have which has an airflow control ring between sleeve and top-cap, the Layercake for example weeps which can for some be a deal breaker, to others just a slight annoyance! Does this weep?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (12/2/20)

Timwis said:


> By Coilturd, US company but made in China!



Have one eye on the cricket so thought I misread that part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)

Adephi said:


> Have one eye on the cricket so thought I misread that part.


South Africa set a very competitive total!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)

Timwis said:


> South Africa set a very competitive total!


What a great match!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz (13/2/20)

Is this to advertise the RDA or the coils lol, a bit confused mate


----------



## Timwis (13/2/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Is this to advertise the RDA or the coils lol, a bit confused mate


looks like mistaken for Instagram, those coils do look nice though!


----------



## KZOR (13/2/20)

MrDeedz said:


> Is this to advertise the RDA or the coils lol, a bit confused mate



Edited post .... now hopefully no-one else also get confused.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (13/2/20)

KZOR said:


> Edited post .... now hopefully no-one else also get confused.


Does it weep around the airflow ring, other RDA's i have with airflow rings do?


----------



## KZOR (13/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Does it weep around the airflow ring



Definitely does not leak through the ring down the side of the atty but it does become wet underneath with juice.


----------



## Timwis (13/2/20)

KZOR said:


> Definitely does not leak through the ring down the side of the atty but it does become wet underneath with juice.


If it's anything like the Layercake, that can trickle from the bottom o-ring joint down the sleeve which can become annoying. The look of the condensed area and airflow looks like it should be flavour monster, but i imagine it's not great at higher wattage's and can get quite toasty!


----------



## KZOR (13/2/20)

Timwis said:


> i imagine it's not great at higher wattage's and can get quite toasty



I am vaping it at 85W and it is a superb vape. Will be doing a YT review Saturday morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/2/20)

Timwis said:


> If it's anything like the Layercake, that can trickle from the bottom o-ring joint down the sleeve which can become annoying. The look of the condensed area and airflow looks like it should be flavour monster, but i imagine it's not great at higher wattage's and can get quite toasty!


On the Layercake though the rings are quite loose though so if it's tighter would explain why you get no escaping moisture, i suppose the Layercake was a bad example as the ring wasn't actually for airflow but cosmetics.


----------



## Sachin1804 (13/2/20)

Mines in the mail... Excited about this one 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (13/2/20)

KZOR said:


> I am vaping it at 85W and it is a superb vape. Will be doing a YT review Saturday morning.


@KZOR have you had the Axial Pro to review?


----------



## KZOR (13/2/20)

Timwis said:


> have you had the Axial Pro to review?



Unfortunately not but i was looking at it but the "An RDA for Vaping" had priority.  
Maybe next month when i get paid again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

